# spielprogrammierung für anfänger



## Sunny (17. Mrz 2006)

hey,


mach seit einem halben jahr informatik in der schule und jetzt machen wir java und sollen bis nach den ferien ein eigenes programm programmieren... eine spiel, was genau können wir uns aussuchen.. aber ich hab echt keine ahnung von java und komm im unterricht schon überhaupt nicht mit  ..kann mir von euch villeicht jemand helfen??? wär echt wahnsinnig lieb, wenn ihr mir ein paar tipps für ein einfachen spiel geben könntet..

cya,Sunny


----------



## Soulfly (18. Mrz 2006)

Versuch es doch mit einem Pong-Clone! Einfach und gut


----------



## The_S (20. Mrz 2006)

Oder Snake/Tetris/4 Gewinnt/...

sind alle (je nach Anforderung  ) eher leicht zu programmieren. Bei konkreten Fragen kannste dich ja an uns wenden


----------



## Redfrettchen (20. Mrz 2006)

Minesweeper, wenns etwas anspruchsvoller sein darf.


----------



## Sunny (21. Mrz 2006)

also ich hab jetzt mal im internet geschaut und so.. aber mein problem ist irgendwie, dass ich gar nicht weiß wie ich anfangen soll, weil wir in der schule bisher auch nur buttons und textfelder erstellt haben.. aber unserm lehrer ist das so ziemlich egal... ich hab immer gar keine ahnung wie ich zu den einzelnen befehlen komm.. :cry:


----------



## The_S (22. Mrz 2006)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/


----------



## DarkwingDuck (23. Mrz 2006)

Ich hab mal ein Snake geschrieben. 
Allerdings bin ich auch noch Anfänger. Der Code wird an vielen Stellen umständlich und unkonventionell sein. Aber er funktioniert  :roll: 

Den Code kann ich dir geben.
Allerdings würd ich dir nicht raten meinen Code abzugeben (sollst ja was lernen  :wink: ). Aber du kannst dich vielleicht inspirieren lassen und ihn als Grundgerüst nehmen.

Gruß
DarkwingDuck


----------



## jank (30. Mrz 2006)

Wenn du wirklich erst seit nem halben Jahr in der Schule programmierst und gar nicht weisst, wo du anfangen sollst, würd ich vielleicht erstmal ein Game ohne grafische Benutzeroberfläche schreiben.

Vielleicht sowas ganz simples wie: Computer denkt sich Zufallszahl aus, Spieler rät und Computer sagt ob Zahl zu hoch oder zu niedrig. OK, das ist wirklich SEHR simpel, ich weiss ja nicht wie euer Anspruch ist. Oder vielleicht ein textbasiertes Ratespiel mit vorgegebenen Fragen und Antworten, die aus einer Datei gelesen werden?

Grüsse,
 Tin


----------



## Sunny (1. Apr 2006)

@DarkwingDuck:

wär echt total lieb, wenn du mir deinen code mal geben könntest, dann hab ich wenigstens mal ne vortsellung und kann dámit weiter ausprobieren...


----------



## michi2 (23. Apr 2006)

Wenn du (Sunny) das liest, wird es vermutlich schon zuspät für deine Hausaufgabe sein, aber für die nächste und für alle anderen die ein ähnliches Problem haben:

Ich bin auch noch nicht solange bei Java, hab vor ein par Wochen/Monaten (weiß nicht mehr so genau) eine Computer-version des alten Spieleklassikers Mastermind (auch Superhirn gennant) programmiert, du findest Quellquode und Jar-Datei unter www.schoenitzer.de.
Ich finde es schade das du Java sozusage aus zwang machst, ich machs seit 2 Jahren, und es macht verdammt viel Spass.


----------



## Soulfly (23. Apr 2006)

Um auf die andere Seite der Madaille zu gucken, kann man aber auch die Schuld auf den Lehrer richten.
Bevor ich jemals Java in der Schule gemacht hatte ich schon längst 3  Jahre erfahrung und mein Lehrer naja ...
der kam gerade aus einem Java-Seminar  :roll: und sollte uns das beibringen und fehler am laufenden Band gemacht.

Schon traurig wenn der Schüler zum Lehrer wird  :? 

Will damit sagen, wenn der Schüler nicht richtig eingeführt wird, wird daraus auch nichts!

MfG
Soulfly


----------



## michi2 (23. Apr 2006)

Stimmt, ich hab's mir per Buch und später per Java API beigebracht.


----------



## Ruescherl (16. Mai 2006)

Pong hab ich auch mal gemacht, aber in einer anderen Weise: Ich hab die KI in ein C Programm ausgelagert und es über Runtime mit meinem Java Programm kommunizieren lassen! Das Programm ist zwar nicht umfangreich und grafisch aufbereitet, aber seinen Zweck erfüllt es allemal!


----------



## Gast (14. Jun 2006)

Wie wär´s mit www.javabuch.de
 oder Java ist auch eine Insel?

 beides kostenlos..

 für Java Insel mal bei gallileoComputing schauen

 also google-->> gallileoComputing open Books <<< eingeben und
 linkverweis abwarten...
 Diese bücher sind perfekt für Anfänger gibt aber sau viele Openbooks für Java im Netz...
Wer fängt schon mit Spielen an???


----------



## derDachs (14. Jun 2006)

Sorry,
 letzter Beitrag(Gast) war von mir...


----------

